# Your Best UK Football Team



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 5, 2014)

What would be your best UK football team in the period 1966-2014.

Mine is:-

Shilton

Anderson-Hansen-McNeil- A.Cole

B.Robson - Dalglish 

Best-Law-Rush-Bale


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 5, 2014)

Kenny as a Centre Mid ?!

From players I saw

Shilton

Neal
Hansen
Terry
Irwin

Barnes
Gerrard
Souness
Giggs

Rush
Dalglish


----------



## Val (Dec 5, 2014)

Build your team around Jinky, Best and Dalglish, 3 of the finest home grown players ever to grace British football


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 5, 2014)

Best I've seen live:

-----------------Southall-------------------
--Neville----Adams-----Terry----Irwin---
------------Scholes----Gascoigne---------
--Beckham-------Bale-----------Giggs-----
------------------Shearer--------------------


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Dec 5, 2014)

Ronnie Simpson
Jim Craig
Tommy Gemmill
Bobby Murdoch
Billy McNeill 
John Clark
Jimmy Johnstone
Willie Wallace 
Stevie Chalmers
Bertie Auld 
Bobby Lennox

There won't be a team like that winning every tournament they play in a season ever again :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 5, 2014)

Without spending ages thinking about it.....

Andy Goram

Sandy Jardine
Dave Mackay
Bobby Moore
Ashley Cole

Jimmy Johnstone
Paul Scholes
Graeme Souness
George Best

Jimmy Greaves
Kenny Dalglish


Bale!!???  Would maybe carry the bibs for these boys at training!!


----------



## richart (Dec 5, 2014)

Pat Jennings in goal. I will work out my other 10 later.


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Dec 5, 2014)

Gordon Banks.
Phil Neal, Bobby Moore, Jack Charlton and Kenny Sansom.
Bryan Robson, Glenn Hoddle and Paul Scholes
Gary Lineker, Bobby Charlton and Chris Kelly of Leatherhead FC!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 5, 2014)

Shilton
Parker
Moore
Charlton
Neville
Hoddle
Souness
Dalglish
Giggs
Best
Lineker


----------



## richart (Dec 5, 2014)

Paul_Stewart said:



			and Chris Kelly of Leatherhead FC!
		
Click to expand...

 The Leatherhead lip.


----------



## JCW (Dec 5, 2014)

My Team will be 
                                                           Seaman

                                      Dixon adams Keown, Winterburn 

                                                      Storey , Palour

                                    Armstrong ,Ball , Kennedy   Charlie George 
                                                     Wright 

All England Internationals


----------



## richart (Dec 5, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Shilton
Parker
Moore
Charlton
Neville
Hoddle
Souness
Dalglish
Giggs
Best
Lineker
		
Click to expand...

You have got two right backs if you mean Paul Parker and Gary Neville. Oh wait you are playing Phil Neville at left back.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 6, 2014)

Southall

Rob Jones - Terry - Hansen - A Cole

Souness - Gerrard
Bale - Dalglish - Best
Rush

Subs - Clemence,Neville, Lawrenson, Scholes, Giggs, Barnes,Shearer

Late 70's onwards, don't want to rely on misty eyed reputations only, but my dad did say that Best was fantastic.

Pathe news options: Greaves, B Charlton, Jinky Johnstone, Moore, Sir Roger Hunt and Banks


----------



## richart (Dec 6, 2014)

Pat Jennings
Gary Neville
Bobby Moore
Terry Butcher
Ashley Cole
David Beckham
Bryan Robson
Steven Gerrard
Bobby Charlton
George Best
Alan Shearer


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 6, 2014)

JCW said:



			My Team will be 
                                                           Seaman

                                      Dixon adams Keown, Winterburn 

                                                      Storey , Palour

                                    Armstrong ,Ball , Kennedy   Charlie George 
                                                     Wright 

All England Internationals
		
Click to expand...

Very ordinary and very predictable......

no no arguing that defence is probably one of the best units the English game has ever seen, but there are a better individuals.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 6, 2014)

Shilton

Neville
Terry
Moore
Cole

Beckham 
Lampard
Robson
Bale

Linekar
Shearer


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 6, 2014)

Amazed at so many having Bale!? Wouldn't be close IMO, good as he is.

From those I have seen only would be

Goram

Gary Neville
Willie Miller
Alan Hansen
Ashley Cole

Paul Scholes
Graeme Souness

Glenn Hoddle
Steven Gerrard
Ryan Giggs

Dalglish


----------



## MashieNiblick (Dec 6, 2014)

Southall
Neal
Irwin
Moore
Lawrenson 
Gerrard
Gascoigne
Giggs
Best
Charlton 
Dalglish


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 6, 2014)

JCW said:



			My Team will be
		
Click to expand...




JCW said:



Seaman

Dixon adams Keown, Winterburn 

Storey , Palour

Armstrong ,Ball , Kennedy Charlie George 
Wright 

All England Internationals

Click to expand...




MadAdey said:



			Very ordinary and very predictable......

no no arguing that defence is probably one of the best units the English game has ever seen, but there are a better individuals.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, Sansom was better than Winterburn


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Dec 6, 2014)

BEARDSLEY

SHEARER

GASGOIGNE

and 8 others....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 6, 2014)

GK - Southall

LB - Cole
RB - Neal
CB - Hansen
CB - Terry

M - Hoddle
M - Souness
RM - Steven (Trevor)
LM - Bale

S - Rush
S - Dalglish

Subs - Schmeichel (so painful to say)
          Ratcliffe
          Lawrenson
          Bracewell
          Gascoigne
          Lineker

Apologies to players pre-1980 but as I didn't see them play I can't include them.


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 6, 2014)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Ronnie Simpson
Jim Craig
Tommy Gemmill
Bobby Murdoch
Billy McNeill 
John Clark
Jimmy Johnstone
Willie Wallace 
Stevie Chalmers
Bertie Auld 
Bobby Lennox

There won't be a team like that winning every tournament they play in a season ever again :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Any team who lost home and away to Dundee United in those days isn't all that


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 6, 2014)

Peter Shilton

Danny McGrain Willie Miller Bobby Moore Terry Cooper

Jimmy Johnstone Paul Gascoigne Bryan Robson John Robertson

Alan Gilzean Kenny Daglish


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Dec 6, 2014)

Garesfield ACE said:



			BEARDSLEY

SHEARER

GASGOIGNE

and 8 others....
		
Click to expand...


BEARDSLEY
SHEARER
GASCOIGNE
BEST

and 7 others....


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 6, 2014)

GK - Pat Jennings

LB - Kevin Beattie
RB - Phil Neal
CB - Alan Hansen
CB - Tony Adams

M - Bobby Murdoch
M - Graeme Souness
RM - David Beckham
LM - John Barnes

S - George Best
S - Alan Shearer

I had the pleasure of seeing Graeme Souness and Bobby Murdoch play in the same team during the 1975 season - WOW! Never seen a better pairing.


----------



## Val (Dec 6, 2014)

Hobbit said:



			GK - Pat Jennings

LB - Kevin Beattie
RB - Phil Neal
CB - Alan Hansen
CB - Tony Adams

M - Bobby Murdoch
M - Graeme Souness
RM - David Beckham
LM - John Barnes

S - George Best
S - Alan Shearer

I had the pleasure of seeing Graeme Souness and Bobby Murdoch play in the same team during the 1975 season - WOW! Never seen a better pairing.
		
Click to expand...

Bobby Murdoch = legendary

An amazing midfielder who in today's crazy money could command a few of Â£20m+ easily


----------



## JCW (Dec 6, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Very ordinary and very predictable......

no no arguing that defence is probably one of the best units the English game has ever seen, but there are a better individuals.
		
Click to expand...

And all played For Arsenal


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 6, 2014)

JCW said:



			My Team will be 
                                                           Seaman

                                      Dixon adams Keown, Winterburn 

                                                      Storey , Palour

                                    Armstrong ,Ball , Kennedy   Charlie George 
                                                     Wright 

All England Internationals
		
Click to expand...

So with all the world class players that have been produced on these shores since 1966 you pick a team of just Arsenal players ?! 

Ray Parlour :rofl:


----------



## Paul_Stewart (Dec 6, 2014)

richart said:



			The Leatherhead lip.

Click to expand...

Grew up watching him play for the Tanners - always my footballing hero as a kid.  Used to play with his son Trevor as well.


----------



## c1973 (Dec 6, 2014)

I'd just pick Rangers players if I'm being honest........but I'll try and pick only from other teams.



GORAM - Hibs. (Best keeper in the world in his prime...easily).

JARDINE - Hearts
GOUGH - Dundee Utd
BUTCHER - Ipswich Town
NUMAN....oh bugger he's Dutch....erm, PYSCHO - Nottingham Forest

COOPER - Clydebank
BAXTER - Sunderland
SOUNESS - Sampdoria 
DURRANT - Kilmarnock (what a talent that boy was)

HATELEY- AC Milan
McCOIST - Kilmarnock

Gaffer: SMITH - Scotland


Always wished Stuart 'Psycho' Pearce had been a Rangers player. 

GAZZA got dropped for a wee rest.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 6, 2014)

Banks
Jardine
Cooper
Mackay Capt
Connelly
Moore
Johnstone
Law
Dalglish
Charlton
Best
Subs :Simpson, Souness, Gasgoigne, Shearer,Beattie


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm sorry, lots of players have their merits, or not, but Terry Butcher one of the best centre halves from Britain over the last 40 years - Lawrenson, Hansen, Wullie Miller, Terry, Ferdinand, Ratcliffe, Adams, O leary, P Thompson, E Hughes, D Watson off the top of my head in 5 minutes.

Just cos he walked off once with a bloody bandage does not make him a great centre half. I'd have him on a par with Brian Kilcline.


----------



## c1973 (Dec 7, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm sorry, lots of players have their merits, or not, but Terry Butcher one of the best centre halves from Britain over the last 40 years - Lawrenson, Hansen, Wullie Miller, Terry, Ferdinand, Ratcliffe, Adams, O leary, P Thompson, E Hughes, D Watson off the top of my head in 5 minutes.

Just cos he walked off once with a bloody bandage does not make him a great centre half. I'd have him on a par with Brian Kilcline.
		
Click to expand...


My picks (Butcher included,who was a good CB btw) were intended as a wee joke based on me trying not to pick Rangers players............never mind.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 7, 2014)

c1973 said:



			My picks (Butcher included,who was a good CB btw) were intended as a wee joke based on me trying not to pick Rangers players............never mind. 

Click to expand...

No I got your angle,alright. He was a good centre half but not one of the best of British in the last 40 years. Someone else picked him as well.

After seeing Ian Rush terrorise him one day, in terms of closing him down and taking the ball off him was hilarious.

He did it all day, and Rushie was great at that. The Kop had started to do the OOOOohhhhhhh as soon as Butcher got the ball. The last time he received the ball and the Kop started again as Rush was about 15 yards away and Butcher "bolted" for the half way line with the ball, with a slow crescendo of OOOoohhhhh  building up until Rush tackled him, won the ball then set off to score.

I'd love to ask him about that day, if I ever met him. Comedy gold. That day he was made to look like Pat Butcher.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 7, 2014)

Banks

  Neville,              Hansen,                     Moore,               Wilson

 Johnstone,          Souness,                Scholes,                    Auld


                          Best,                      Greaves

What wouldn't I pay to see that line-up?


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Dec 8, 2014)

Andy Goram

Danny McGrain/Willie Miller/Denis Irwin

                Graeme Souness

George Best/Paul Scholes/Jimmy Johnstone

             Kenny Dalglish/Denis Law

Had to leave out Pat Stanton,Jimmy Greaves,Brian Robson and Davie Cooper, very tough choices.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 8, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



			Andy Goram

Danny McGrain/Willie Miller/Denis Irwin

                Graeme Souness

George Best/Paul Scholes/Jimmy Johnstone

             Kenny Dalglish/Denis Law

Had to leave out Pat Stanton,Jimmy Greaves,Brian Robson and Davie Cooper, very tough choices.
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask you and others how Dennis Irwin qualifies for a UK team?

And who is the eleventh man in your team?


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 8, 2014)

Banks - No arguement
Gasgoigne - No arguement
Best - No arguement
Souness - No arguement
Lineker - No arguement

I don't need anymore.


----------



## evahakool (Dec 8, 2014)

Banks 
Danny Mcgrain. Terry ,Hanson, A Cole 

Gasgoine,Moore, D Mackay B Robson

 Best       Greaves


----------



## richart (Dec 8, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm sorry, lots of players have their merits, or not, but Terry Butcher one of the best centre halves from Britain over the last 40 years - Lawrenson, Hansen, Wullie Miller, Terry, Ferdinand, Ratcliffe, Adams, O leary, P Thompson, E Hughes, D Watson off the top of my head in 5 minutes.

Just cos he walked off once with a bloody bandage does not make him a great centre half. I'd have him on a par with Brian Kilcline.
		
Click to expand...

 77 caps for England. First choice centre half in 1986 and 1990 World Cups when England actually did ok. On a par with Killer.:rofl:

I picked him to play along side Bobby Moore in my best UK team. Needed a strong centre half, good in the air in the mould of Jack Charlton but better. None of the players you mention would have made a better centre half pairing with Moore in my opinion.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 9, 2014)

Banks

     Neal    Hansen   Moore(c)     Cole

Barnes    Gascoigne    Souness    Bale

             Greaves      Best 

Subs - Jennings, Adams, Dalgliesh, Giggs, Rush, Shearer


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Dec 9, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



			Andy Goram

Danny McGrain/Willie Miller/Bobby Moore/Ashley Cole

                Graeme Souness

George Best/Paul Scholes/Jimmy Johnstone

             Kenny Dalglish/Denis Law

Had to leave out Pat Stanton,Jimmy Greaves,Brian Robson and Davie Cooper, very tough choices.
		
Click to expand...




MetalMickie said:



			Can I ask you and others how Dennis Irwin qualifies for a UK team?

And who is the eleventh man in your team?
		
Click to expand...

Fair shout about Irwin, put Ashley Cole in there instead.And somehow forgot to put Bobby Moore in there, he's there now.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 9, 2014)

Adi2Dassler said:



			Fair shout about Irwin, put Ashley Cole in there instead.And somehow forgot to put Bobby Moore in there, he's there now.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, forgetting things is normal when you get to my age. 

I just can't remember what that age is.


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 9, 2014)

Wildrover said:



			Banks

     Neal    Hansen   Moore(c)     Cole

Barnes    Gascoigne    Souness    Bale

             Greaves      Best 

Subs - Jennings, Adams, Dalgliesh, Giggs, Rush, Shearer
		
Click to expand...



BARNES !!!!!??????   Peter Or the lazy other one ?


----------



## drewster (Dec 9, 2014)

Flowers

Dicks , Adams, Hansen,   G Neville

Ian Bishop (C)

Gascoigne  Hoddle

Gerrard

Dalgleish   Shearer

Subs.

Seaman,  Bale, Ferdinand, Mcmanaman, Fowler, Irwin


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			77 caps for England. First choice centre half in 1986 and 1990 World Cups when England actually did ok. On a par with Killer.:rofl:

I picked him to play along side Bobby Moore in my best UK team. Needed a strong centre half, good in the air in the mould of Jack Charlton but better. None of the players you mention would have made a better centre half pairing with Moore in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not old enough to have seen Moore , but didn't he have a shocking lack of pace?

Butcher and Moore - todays gazelles would leave them for dead.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Crazyface said:



			BARNES !!!!!??????   Peter Or the lazy other one ?
		
Click to expand...

Barnes lazy ?! Certainly wasn't lazy when he ripped apart teams in the league for years - one of the best wingers seen in the UK


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm not old enough to have seen Moore , but didn't he have a shocking lack of pace?
		
Click to expand...

 Are you saying that Jack Charlton made up for it, when we won the World Cup ?  Moore didn't need great pace when he played against Brazil with Pele, Tostoa, Jairzinho in 1970, and had them all in his back pocket. Anticipation, positioning, tackling seemed to get the job done.

Surely as you are much older than me you must remember Moore ? Suprised you didn't add Ron Yeats to your list of Liverpool centre backs better than Butcher. Oh and by the way you can not have Mark Lawrenson as he played for Eire.:ears:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Are you saying that Jack Charlton made up for it, when we won the World Cup ?  Moore didn't need great pace when he played against Brazil with Pele, Tostoa, Jairzinho in 1970, and had them all in his back pocket. Anticipation, positioning, tackling seemed to get the job done.

Surely as you are much older than me you must remember Moore ? Suprised you didn't add Ron Yeats to your list of Liverpool centre backs better than Butcher. Oh and by the way you can not have Mark Lawrenson as he played for Eire.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I was an apple in my dads eye at the 1970 world cup, and yes we have all seen "that" tackle of Moores.

The question I would ask is how good was Moore? Honestly, not dew-eyed nostalgia. I don't know is the honest answer.

I don't just judge players on what they have won, but Terry probably has a similar number of caps, but a lot more trophies than Butcher/Moore, what did Bobby/Pat, sorry Terry win?

I can understand picking a partnership at CB, but collectively or individually Butcher IMHO was not one of the top British CB's of the last 40 years, bloodied bandage, or not.

Lawrenson was born in Preston, so he would have chosen "Britain" instead of Eire in our alternate universe anyway.:ears:


----------



## Val (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I was an apple in my dads eye at the 1970 world cup, and yes we have all seen "that" tackle of Moores.

The question I would ask is how good was Moore? Honestly, not dew-eyed nostalgia. I don't know is the honest answer.

I don't just judge players on what they have won, but Terry probably has a similar number of caps, but a lot more trophies than Moore, what did Bobby win?

I can understand picking a partnership at CB, *but collectively or individually Butcher IMHO was not one of the top British CB's of the last 40 years, bloodied bandage, or not.*

Lawrenson was born in Preston, so he would have chosen "Britain" instead of Eire in our alternate universe anyway.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I agree, he was no Billy McNeil


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I was an apple in my dads eye at the 1970 world cup, and yes we have all seen "that" tackle of Moores.

The question I would ask is how good was Moore? Honestly, not dew-eyed nostalgia. I don't know is the honest answer.

I don't just judge players on what they have won, but Terry probably has a similar number of caps, but a lot more trophies than Butcher/Moore, what did Bobby/Pat, sorry Terry win?

I can understand picking a partnership at CB, but collectively or individually Butcher IMHO was not one of the top British CB's of the last 40 years, bloodied bandage, or not.

Lawrenson was born in Preston, so he would have chosen "Britain" instead of Eire in our alternate universe anyway.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Tough paper round Peter ?

I saw most of Moores career, and he was the best English centre half I have seen. His reading of the game was superb. hardly ever broke sweat as his positional sense was the best. He also played better for England than West Ham in my opinion. He was a big match player. He actually wasn't that good as a youngster, and developed late like a lot of the top centre halves. Alan Hansen type of player, but with about 70 more International caps.

Pele said he was the best defender he played against, and that is good enough for me.


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

LB I am not judging Butcher by a blooded headband. Hopefully in 45 years of going to games I have some idea of a decent player. Note I didn't put Paul Ince in my team.

I can't remember Butcher having too many bad games for England, and Bobby Robson seemed to think he wasn't a bad player. No nonsense player, that played for his Country when we actually were not that bad. He did play in a World Cup semi final against Germany, and didn't look too bad.

All about opinions, but to say he was not as good a centre half as Thompson, Watson, Hughes etc is a load of old ...........


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Barnes lazy ?! Certainly wasn't lazy when he ripped apart teams in the league for years - one of the best wingers seen in the UK
		
Click to expand...

But only one good game for England.


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			But only one good game for England.
		
Click to expand...

 The goal against Brazil earned him another 50 caps.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I was an apple in my dads eye at the 1970 world cup, and yes we have all seen "that" tackle of Moores.

The question I would ask is how good was Moore? Honestly, not dew-eyed nostalgia. I don't know is the honest answer.

I don't just judge players on what they have won, but Terry probably has a similar number of caps, but a lot more trophies than Butcher/Moore, what did Bobby/Pat, sorry Terry win?

I can understand picking a partnership at CB, but collectively or individually Butcher IMHO was not one of the top British CB's of the last 40 years, bloodied bandage, or not.

Lawrenson was born in Preston, so he would have chosen "Britain" instead of Eire in our alternate universe anyway.:ears:
		
Click to expand...


How good was Bobby Moore?

Well how good was Pele and, as Rich has already said, he rated Moore above all others.

I know you weren't around to see him but then you didn't see Best either and you included him.

Bobby Moore = Alan Hansen and then some and I rated Hansen very, very highly.

BTW I share your opinion of Butcher. Very good but not great.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Tough paper round Peter ?

*What, with these buoyish good looks (or the shape of one).*

I saw most of Moores career, and he was the best English centre half I have seen. 
His reading of the game was superb. hardly ever broke sweat as his positional sense was the best. - *Same for Hansen.*
He also played better for England than West Ham in my opinion.  - *Read Scotland/Liverpool  *
He was a big match player. He actually wasn't that good as a youngster, and developed late like a lot of the top centre halves. - S*ame for Hansen*

Alan Hansen type of player, but with about 70 more International caps - *But 4 European cups less*

Pele said he was the best defender he played against, and that is good enough for me. *Pele was overrated, Hansen had to play against Alan Brazil, Gary Birtles, Brian Mclair, Peter Davenport - all in Man U's pantheon of greats  Only joking on the last bits*.
		
Click to expand...

TBH its not fair for me to compare Moore to Hansen as I've never seen Moore. Different eras also.

Lawrenson and Hansen were fantastic and I've swapped Lawrenson for Terry, as Terry was a great leader and a fantastic defender, who has great positional sense. His ability in the air was superior to lawrensons, although Lawros tackling was beyond compare, his pace frightening, and he was good on the ball also.

Sorry, Butcher was a good defender but not great IMHO, no matter how many England caps he won.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 9, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			How good was Bobby Moore?

Well how good was Pele and, as Rich has already said, he rated Moore above all others.

I know you weren't around to see him but then you didn't see Best either and you included him.

Bobby Moore = Alan Hansen and then some and I rated Hansen very, very highly.
		
Click to expand...

I did qualify and make an exception for Best, based on my dads unbiased reports, as I said.

Moore I cant comment on as much as Best, as they didn't cover him as much on the available 3 channels, Mickie.


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			How good was Bobby Moore?

Well how good was Pele and, as Rich has already said, he rated Moore above all others.

I know you weren't around to see him but then you didn't see Best either and you included him.

Bobby Moore = Alan Hansen and then some and I rated Hansen very, very highly.

BTW I share your opinion of Butcher. Very good but not great.
		
Click to expand...

 As I previously said, I picked Butcher to play alongside Moore. I wanted a Jack Charlton type of player, as that is who Moore played best with. Needed an attacking centre half that was good in the air. Someone that could play against a strong forward the likes of Shearer, Jordan, Ferdinand etc.

Looking at some of the teams selected they are just a group of individuals. Some have two right backs, some have four attacking midfielders, and two strikers.  They remind me of the Spurs team when Klinsmann played for them. Good going forward but never going to win the league.

I have tried to pick players that could play as a team. One of the reasons I picked Gary Neville and David Beckham. Good going forward, but also great at covering back.

If I just picked the 11 best players I have seen, there would be one defender, and ten attacking players. Everone knows it is easier to stop goals, than create them , and scoring is the hardest part of the game.:thup:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			As I previously said, I picked Butcher to play alongside Moore. I wanted a Jack Charlton type of player, as that is who Moore played best with. Needed an attacking centre half that was good in the air. Someone that could play against a strong forward the likes of Shearer, Jordan, Ferdinand etc.

Looking at some of the teams selected they are just a group of individuals. Some have two right backs, some have four attacking midfielders, and two strikers.  They remind me of the Spurs team when Klinsmann played for them. Good going forward but never going to win the league.

I have tried to pick players that could play as a team. One of the reasons I picked Gary Neville and David Beckham. Good going forward, but also great at covering back.

If I just picked the 11 best players I have seen, there would be one defender, and ten attacking players. Everone knows it is easier to stop goals, than create them , and scoring is the hardest part of the game.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I get your point but in that case Terry is a far better choice than Butcher. Just as strong in the air and on the ground but with more pace and better distribution. IMO


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			I get your point but in that case Terry is a far better choice than Butcher. Just as strong in the air and on the ground but with more pace and better distribution. IMO
		
Click to expand...

 Not for me, never thought of Terry for his pace, and anyway I can't stand the bloke and it is my team.:ears:


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Not for me, never thought of Terry for his pace, and anyway I can't stand the bloke and it is my team.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

It is nice to be able to comment on a football thread, without having to be a Liverpool, Arsenal, Chelsea or Man U fan.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

Butcher was a solid CB - but not better than Terry imo but I haven't seen a ( UK )CB better than Hansen - he was outstanding on the ball , clean in the tackle , great in the air , superb communicator and organiser - he had the lot as a CB.


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Butcher was a solid CB - but not better than Terry imo but I haven't seen a ( UK )CB better than Hansen - he was outstanding on the ball , clean in the tackle , great in the air , superb communicator and organiser - he had the lot as a CB.
		
Click to expand...

26 caps for Scotland. Not exactly proven at Country level though. Butcher played in three World Cups 1982, 1986 and 1990 when England could defend. Until Lineker came along we did struggle to score though. I can't remember Butcher having a bad game for England, and he had quite a few different partners over that period.

I can choose my team without any Club bias, unless I decide to pick Kerry Dixon, Neil Webb, Keith Curl and Nicky Shorey.


----------



## Piece (Dec 9, 2014)

Off the top of my head, based on what I've seen live

Southall

Neville
Terry
Hansen
Pearce

Barnes
Hoddle
Best
Bale

Fowler
Dalglish

A bit imbalanced, but full of flair. Dunno who's going to tackle in midfield though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			26 caps for Scotland. Not exactly proven at Country level though. Butcher played in three World Cups 1982, 1986 and 1990 when England could defend. Until Lineker came along we did struggle to score though. I can't remember Butcher having a bad game for England, and he had quite a few different partners over that period.

I can choose my team without any Club bias, unless I decide to pick Kerry Dixon, Neil Webb, Keith Curl and Nicky Shorey.

Click to expand...

The amount of caps he had for Scotland is certainly never a reflection on his ability 

Ferguson didn't take him to 86 WC for example and it seemed he was overlooked for the CB's playing in Scotland

It is also nothing to do with bias - I genuinely haven't seen a better UK CB


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Butcher was a solid CB - but not better than Terry imo but I haven't seen a ( UK )CB better than Hansen - he was outstanding on the ball , clean in the tackle , great in the air , superb communicator and organiser - he had the lot as a CB.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say great in the air Phil, adequate, but his only slight weakness.


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The amount of caps he had for Scotland is certainly never a reflection on his ability 

Ferguson didn't take him to 86 WC for example and it seemed he was overlooked for the CB's playing in Scotland

It is also nothing to do with bias - I genuinely haven't seen a better UK CB
		
Click to expand...

To me there are two types of centre half, ball players like Moore, Hansen, Beckenbauer, and stoppers like Terry, Charlton, Butcher. I would like to have one of each in my team, hence Butcher and Moore. If I hadn't chosen Moore I may well have looked at Hansen.

I am not saying you are biased, but a lot of the teams chosen are.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 9, 2014)

richart said:



			26 caps for Scotland. Not exactly proven at Country level though. Butcher played in three World Cups 1982, 1986 and 1990 when England could defend. Until Lineker came along we did struggle to score though. I can't remember Butcher having a bad game for England, and he had quite a few different partners over that period.

I can choose my team without any Club bias, unless I decide to pick Kerry Dixon, Neil Webb, Keith Curl and Nicky Shorey.

Click to expand...

Hansen was up against Willie Miller for most of his time and his partnership with Alex Mcleish meant the pair were regular picks for Scotland [home based]
Moore was slow but had great positional, tackling and distributing skills.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 9, 2014)

Butcher played well for Rangers when the English sides were banned from Europe.
Probably unseen from those south of Preston.


----------



## richart (Dec 9, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Moore was slow but had great positional, tackling and distributing skills.
		
Click to expand...

 I know I said that. Great player for England, and in my time only Beckenbauer better.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 9, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Butcher played well for Rangers when the English sides were banned from Europe.
Probably unseen from those south of Preston.
		
Click to expand...

That's where your wrong, lots of people I knew used to watch Rangers in their pomp in Europe attentively.

There were some great nights at Ibrox, I must admit to wanting to get up there for one of them, but never got round to it.

Hateley, Stevens, Steven, Wilkins, Walters,Cooper and Gazza in later years. Great to watch in the European games.


----------

